# Fluval Spec Planted Pico Tank



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice tank! I really like these except for the corners. Does the light come off of the whole unit or is it built on to there?


----------



## Chris78 (Jan 7, 2011)

The light comes off, it clips on like any other. The only thing that might make changing the light fixture a challenge is the lid. The notch cut for the light in the back isn't very big. 

I hear what you're saying about the edges. I would prefer a rimless look there too, but they don't bother me quite as much as I thought they would.


----------



## Baadboy11 (Oct 28, 2009)

I like where your heads at with the red rocks on black gravel...looks sweet!


----------

